# être gonflé



## gotoba

si une prof laisse bcp de devoirs aux étudiants sans tenir compte des autres affaires qu'ils ont et qui requièrent du temps, est-ce qu'on peut l'appeler gonflée?

si il y a un mec qui fait toujours payer à ses amis les boissons et la nourriture qu'il prend, est-il aussi gonflé?

si on demande plus de ce qu'on mérite on est gonflé?

j'espère que vous m'aiderez, et si gonflè n'est pas le mot que je cherche, lequel serait-il, d'aprés le contexte que je vous ai donné


----------



## Mr Swann

Excellente question !!!
Exemple
ta femme te surprend en train de faire des choses avec une fille.
Elle te  demande de partir immédiatement.
si tu lui demande de te laisser le temps de prendre une douche, si elle peut prêter une de ses tenues à la jeune femme, et si elle veut bien te prêter les clés de sa voiture - après avoir fait le plein - là *on pourra dire que tu es gonflé*


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Oui c'est bien çà . […]


----------



## gotoba

ah ok, merci beaucoup à tous les deux pour vos réponses.

[…]


----------



## Rand.ak

Bonjour,
Au final est ce que le faite d'être gonflé est dans le mauvais ou le bon sens ?
C'est d'avoir le courage ou plutôt être insolent?
Est ce que c'est aussi le cas de culotté?


----------



## Chimel

Je dirais que _il est gonflé_ contient une connotation plutôt négative, mais que dans certaines situations il peut y avoir une certaine nuance admirative - moins pour le courage que pour l'audace dont la personne a fait preuve. C'est encore plus vrai pour _culotté_.
Exemple: "Tu as dit au patron tout ce qui ne marchait pas? Ben dis donc, t'es gonflé!"


----------



## Oddmania

D'accord avec Chimel  Pour être sûr que ce soit compris comme un compliment : _Tu as du cran_ (ou _Tu as de l'aplomb_, peut-être un peu moins courant).


----------



## Rand.ak

Je vous remercie d'avoir clarifier çela .


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec Chimel moi aussi.  Quoique je serais plus portée à dire _audacieux_ que _gonflé_.

À part les suggestions d'Oddmania, il y aurait :
- _T'as pas froid aux yeux_/_tu ne manques pas de toupet/t'es brave/t'as du culot _(ça me vient plus spontanément que _t'es culotté_).

Dans le sens plus négatif de _gonflé/culotté = effronté_, on dit au Québec : _t'as du front tout le tour de la tête. _


----------



## plantin

A noter aussi que _gonfler quelqu'un_ a un autre sens, mais tout aussi négatif: _Il m'a gonflé avec son histoire_ (son histoire m'a ennuyé au plus haut point)


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> - _T'as pas froid aux yeux_/_tu ne manques pas de toupet/t'es brave/t'as du culot _


Attention, en France "t'es brave" n'est aucunement à mettre sur le même plan que les autres expressions !


----------



## Nicomon

Et avec un point d'exclamation, qui plus est ! 

J'ai écrit «_ t'es brave _» dans le sens « _t'as du courage / t'es intrépide _» (il ne craint pas le patron).

Je ne savais pas que l'expression n'avait pas aussi ce sens en France.


----------



## Oddmania

Moi ça ne m'interpelle pas plus que ça, JClaudeK. C'est vrai qu'on dit souvent _Il est bien brave _dans le sens de_ il est sympathique_ (voire_ ...mais aussi un peu simplet _si le ton est condescendant), mais on peut très bien dire _Il faut que tu sois brave _ou _Je te trouve vachement brave_, même si "courageux" est certainement plus courant. Dans mon patelin, j'entends aussi souvent _T'es vaillant_


----------



## JClaudeK

Oddmania said:


> C'est vrai qu'on dit souvent _Il est bien brave _dans le sens de_ il est sympathique_ (voire_ ...mais aussi un peu simplet _si le ton est condescendant)


Tout à fait.
"T'es/il est brave !" et encore plus "T'es/ il est bien brave !" est tout sauf un compliment 'de par chez nous'.


----------



## Nicomon

Il n'en demeure pas moins que le sens qui suit, extrait du *CNRTL* précède les autres dans la liste des entrées : 





> *2.* _Usuel_ *a)*[Se dit aussi de son comportement] Qui ne craint pas les dangers, les entreprises difficiles, qui est prêt à les affronter avec courage.
> Synon. _courageux, hardi, intrépide _


  Il y a quand même une nuance à faire entre _un brave homme_ et _un homme brave_.


> Cet adjectif en position postposé conserve son sens propre, primitif, littéral, tandis qu’en position antéposé, ce même adjectif est affecté d’un sens dérivé, figuré
> (très souvent métaphorique) et plus abstrait.
> 
> Sens littéral : Un *homme brave* est un homme qui a du courage, qui ne craint pas le danger.
> Sens dérivé : Un *brave homme* est un homme bon, honnête, pacifique.  *Source*



Si je disais  : _t'es brave! _ à quelqu'un qui a affronté (bravé ) un patron que les autres craignent, je ne le traiterais pas de simplet.
Je serais étonnée que ce soit compris autrement, dans le contexte.

Par contre, si je dis «_ mon brave_ » - dans quel cas _brave_ est un substantif -  là, ça peut être condescendant.
Votre définition est la 3e entrée, sur la page du Wiktionnaire citée.

Cela dit, ce n'était qu'une suggestion parmi d'autres.


----------



## JClaudeK

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, Nicomon: le sens premier de "brave" est "courageux". C'est ainsi que je l'entends dans un texte historique / littéraire. 

Mais au quotidien, j'éviterais soigneusement de dire à qn. "_T'es brave!" _car dans le langage de tous les jours - en 'franco-français' - , la signification a évolué vers un sens pas forcément flatteur.


----------



## Bezoard

Nicomon said:


> Si je disais  : _t'es brave! _ à quelqu'un qui a affronté (bravé ) un patron que les autres craignent, je ne le traiterais pas de simplet.
> Je serais étonnée que ce soit compris autrement, dans le contexte.


En français de par chez moi, ce serait mal compris. Pour éviter le malentendu, il faudrait peut-être éviter le "T'es" familier et bien marquer "Tu es brave" pour donner un registre plus solennel, voire préciser "tu es très brave" ou "tu es un brave, toi". Mais dans tous les cas, ça ne paraîtra pas très naturel, par rapport à un "Bravo, c'était courageux de ta part !".


----------

